# Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?



## martin karstens (14. März 2008)

Hallo! Habe hier schon einige Fotos gesehen wo der Boden des Schwimmteiches über der Folie mit ca. 5-10 cm Beton bedeckt wurde. Dadurch erscheint der Schwimmteich heller. Nun gibt es NG auch Betonfarbe zum einmischen, in hellbraun, braun, türkis und blau. Wer hat das schon eingebaut, wie ist die optische Wirkung und Haltbarkeit?
Und wie dick und welche Mischung von Beton sollte gewählt werden?


----------



## günter-w (14. März 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

Hallo Martin,
wenn du im Wasser Beton einbaust wird er mit Sicherheit von den Algen in Besitzgenommen und er wird grün und schmierig wie jeder andere Belag sei es Folie oder Stein, mit dem Nachteil das die Zsammensetzung mit Zement unkontrollierbar ist. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen mit Granitplatten auszulegen die reagieren nicht so lange. Nach meinen Erfahrungen max 3 Jahre dann sind sie mit dem Wasser neutral so meine Erfahrung. Bei der Stärke hast du das Problem vom  Untergrund. Wenn der nicht durch den Wasserdruck ebenbleibt liegt deine Platte unterumständen Hohl und kann brechen. Machst du die Platte zu dick hast du einen riesigen Fremdkörper im Wasser. Bei uns in der Gegend kenn ich so einen Betonfall die  kämpfen seit 7 Jahren mit Algen die haben auch so ein Betonbauwerk und zum Teil Betonwände im Teich. Was Naturagart vorschlägt ist ja die Verbundmatte die angeklebt wird und mit einem Mörtel eingestrichen wird der nach belieben eingefärbt werden kann. Leider kenn ich da noch nicht die Langzeitwirkung in dem Teich. Mit Sicherheit wird auch diese Oberfläche von Algen besiedelt und verfärbt sich. Ist der Untergrund dann zu rau wird der Reinigungsaufwand höher. das sind bis her meine Erfahrungen zu dem Thema.


----------



## martin karstens (15. März 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

Hallo Günter,
mit meinem Untergrund habe ich keine Probleme. Reiner Lehmboden, gleichmäßig "gewachsen". Daher würde eine dünne Schicht ausreichen. Manche empfehlen hier für Betonarbeiten im Wasserbereich Trasszement, manche nehmen nur normalen Zement.
Das der Beton durch die Algen grün wird hatte ich vorher noch nicht gehört. Das verunsichert mich ja wieder. Hmmm. Oder doch einfach die olivgrüne Folie so lassen wie sie ist?


----------



## fleur (15. März 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*



			
				martin karstens schrieb:
			
		

> Das der Beton durch die Algen grün wird hatte ich vorher noch nicht gehört.



Hallo Martin,

Ich kann Günter nur zustimmen  
Beton wird durch Algen u/o Ablagerungen grün (gelb/braun) und schmierig

Anbei Bilder von meinem voll betonierten "Teichloch" nach 8 Jahren -

man sieht die Seitenwände (1x rechts unten; 1x oben) und teilweise den Boden

daß ich nicht viele Algen habe, liegt an den vielen UW-Pflanzen, aber das ist bei dir im Schwimmbereich ja ein anderes "Spiel"

schönes Sonnen-WE 
und liebe Grüße 
Carin


----------



## günter-w (16. März 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

Hallo Martin,
wenn du dich doch für Beton entscheiden solltest, dann bitte nur mit Trasszement. Am besten kannst du den Teichboden jedoch auf der Folie reinigen. In unserem Teich habe ich sandfarbene Folie eingebaut, die schimmert im Wasser türkis und wenn sie nicht gereingt ist mehr oliv wegen der Ablagerungen. Das heist je heller der Untergrund ist um so mehr sieht man die Ablagerungen und muss eventuell mehr reinigen wenn einem das stört.


----------



## meissner (31. März 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

Hallo Martin,
es stimmt schon, mit einem hellen Untergrund wirkt der Teich nicht wie ein dunkles Loch. Wir haben bei uns den Boden (die Folie) mit Granitplatten hellgrau ausgelegt, fugenlos in Kies mit einem Flies als Schutz über der Folie. Von der Möglichkeit, auch Betonplatten zu nehmen hat uns unser Teichbauer abgeraten. Da wäscht noch jahrelang Kalk aus und das gibt richtig blöde Kalkablagerungen an der Teichfolie, geht auch ganz schwer wieder zu entfernen. Vergleichbar mit Kalkablagerungen am Wasserahn, nur viel mehr.
Bei uns haben sich solche Kalkspuren (teilweise 20 x 30 cm groß) an Stellen gebildet, wo Beton als Gewicht eingabaut wurde (natürlich in Teichfolie eingepackt, aber leider nicht ganz dicht).
Natürlich sieht man auf dem hellen Grund die dunklen Ablagerungen "besser", dafür ist der "Erfolg" nach einer Bodenreinigung auch schöner.
Also meine Empfehlung: Naturstein: Granit!
Gruß Jörg


----------



## martin karstens (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

Mir ist noch die Idee mit alten Waschbetonplatten gekommen. Gibt es da auch noch Kalkablagerungen? So könnte man auch problemlos ein Gefälle einhalten, optisch Kiesel, aber geeignet zum abfegen / absaugen.
Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?

An Jörg: wie dick sind Deine Granitplatten gewesen? bzw. sind sie ja noch!?
Gruß Martin


----------



## simon (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

hallo martin
nach meiner meinung sind waschbetonplatten gänzlich ungeeignet für einen teich.
1.weisste du nicht was da drin ist und ausgespült wird im laufe der zeit
2.wird sich der dreck da noch viel besser in die zwischenräume setzen,die man schwer bis garnicht absaugen bzw fegen kann
3. haben die dinger kaum stabilität wenn sie nicht auf einem planen untergrund liegen
gruss simon


----------



## Digicat (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

Servus Martin

Möcht meine Meinung auch zum besten geben.

Ich hatte ja auch einen Schwimmteich (Siehe Signatur: "Mein erster Teichbau") und da war der Boden des Teiches auch mit einer Art "Estrich" gemacht.

Ich konnte bis zum wegziehen (3 1/2 Jahre) keine negativen Einflüsse feststellen. Wobei ich noch dazu sagen muß, Ich hatte keinen Vergleich zu anderen Schwimmteichen ohne Betonboden. Auch hatten wir eher ein "Schwimmbiotop, soll heißen, die Algen störten uns nicht beim Schwimmen, ebenso die Fisch, __ Frösche, Ringelnattern, etc.. Es war halt ein eher ein natürlicher Teich.

Hier zwei Fotos wo man den Grund erkennen kann:
   
es liegt halt schon ein bisschen Mulm drauf. Das Froschfoto ist ist an der tiefsten Stelle (2m) entstanden, daß mit den Krebsscheren in 1,7m tiefe.

Ich würde es aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr machen und werde es auch beim neuen Schwimmteich  auch so halten. Folie, drauf eine Substratschicht und paßt  

Ich hoffe ein wenig zur Meinungsfindung beigetragen zu haben.


----------



## Annett (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

Moin,

da ich Jörg privat/persönlich kenne und mich die Sache mit den Granitplatten ebenfalls interessierte, habe ich ihn schon vor Wochen dazu befragt.  

Es sind die normalen Granitplatten, die man als Bodenbelag (Fliesen) im Baumarkt bekommt. Bei den 20% Aktionen sind sie dann seeehr günstig.... wir hatten solche für den Heizraum geplant - allein es kam anders und sie sind immer noch unverlegt. 

Größe im Bereich von 30,5x30,5x1,0 cm (gerade in der Scheune nachgesehen).


----------



## martin karstens (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

Danke für Eure Antworten!!!
Bin immer noch hin und her gerissen.
Eine Frage noch an Annett und / oder Jörg. Bei einer Plattenstärke von nur 1cm, bleiben dann die Platten gut liegen ( bei einer Wassertiefe von 1,2 bis 1,5m)? Habe Angst das sie durch das betreten verschieben und kippeln.
Also ich bin z.Z. am schwanken zwischen 2-8mm Kiesel als Bodendeckung oder den alten Waschbetonplatten. Die könnte ich sonst bei nicht funktionieren auch wieder rausnehmen und dann durch Kiesel ersetzen. 
Oder mache ich mir wegen dem Mulm zuviele Gedanken?
Lieben Gruß
Martin


----------



## günter-w (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

Hallo Martin, ich kann dir nur abraten von einer Kiesschicht die setzt sich in ca. 2-4 Jahren zu je nachdem wie gut der Skimmer funktioniert und was es an Mulm durch Laubeintrag oder abgestorbenen Algen gibt. Ist auch sehr abhängig was für Wasserqualität dein Füllwasser hat. Du kannst den Kies dann nur mit einer Mulmglocke sauber machen.


----------



## sternhausen (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

Hallo Günther
Da muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen.
Deine Aussage ist meiner Meinung nach zu generell, da es immer auf die Bauweise drauf ankommt. Wenn Martin zb nach der Naturagart Ziel Saug Technik  seine Teich baut wird er seinen Schwimmteich gar nicht absaugen müssen.
Kies der Körnung 2/8 ist sicher nicht das Optimum aber immer noch eine bessere Alternative als Beton.
Der optimale Bodengrund wäre natürlich gewässerter Estrichsand der Körnung 0/8. Gewässert deshalb damit die ultrafeinen Trübstoffe ausgewaschen werden.
Bei dieser Bauart (ist dir ja sicherlich bekannt) wir der Mulm nähmlich in den Filtergraben transportiert.
Und falls du der Meinung bist das dies nicht funktioniert kannst du dich ja gerne auf meiner HP davon überzeugen.
Da siehst du meinen Teich im 4 Jahr und..... nix ists mit absaugen, das NG Prinzip funktioniert, vorausgesetzt man hält sich an die Bauanleitungen:
Viele Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## günter-w (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Auf dem Boden des Schwimmteiches die Folie mit (eingefärbten) Beton abdecken?*

Hallo Sternhausen, Die Ziehlsaugtecnik von Naruragart find ich absolut in Ordnung. wichtig dabei ist das Sediment muss in der Schwebe sein, dann wird es wunderbar abgesaugt. Wenn jedoch nicht viel darin geschwommen wird, warum auch immer sinkt das Sediment auf den Boden und wird dann nichtmehr mitgenommen erst beim nächsten schwimmen wird wieder ein Teil abgesaugt. Nur in unmittelbarer Nähe bis ca. 20cm wird der Mulm der bereits zu Boden gesunken ist, mitgenommen, das war bisher meine Beobachtung bei Teichen nach Naturagart Zielsaugtechnik gebaut. In der Hauptbadezeit ist der Teich am saubersten da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
Gruß Günter


----------

